
Europe EV Sales Report - Xixi
https://cleantechnica.com/2020/03/03/renault-zoe-shines-in-hot-market-europe-ev-sales-report/
======
thedance
Same data, way fewer ads: [http://ev-sales.blogspot.com/2020/02/europe-
january-2020.htm...](http://ev-sales.blogspot.com/2020/02/europe-
january-2020.html?m=1)

